# Now open on Saturdays!



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Cycles By Breeze will now be open Saturdays from 9 till 3. We will still be open Monday through Friday 9 to 5 so hopefully the Saturday opening will help those who find it hard to get to us during the normal weekday work hours. Stop by and check out our new shop! We work on all makes and models and can get you all the accessories and riding gear you need. Looking forward to continuing serving this great community!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you got moved! Thanks for the Break pads!!!
Jim


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't forget! We are open Saturdays now. Stop in tomorrow between 9 and 3 to take advantage of our Saturday specials!

Also, we do FREE 50 point inspections every day! Let us check out your ride to make sure it is ready to go!


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Where is your shop located ?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yellow Boat said:


> Where is your shop located ?


Doug is Long Gone my friend....


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought he was but I forget to look at date on the post.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I wonder where he went?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> I wonder where he went?


He is a road diesel mechanic. He and Malissa live in Jay.


----------

